

Never miss a call again (unless you want to) - FetherTech
http://blog.fether.co/?p=11
We designed an app called Triggr that alerts you with desktop notifications during phone calls. Is this something Android users are interested in? https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.fether.triggr
======
FetherTech
This application is currently only available on Android.

------
omarali
Doesn't support Windows Phone.

